# Should I leave hedgehog at home or with friend?



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm going to be away for 5 days and have no way to take my hedgehog with me. If I were to leave her at home she would be fed etc but there's no way anyone would handle her. My plan was for my friend (who is well read on hedgehogs) to keep her as she would be handled as normal. However my hedgehog is very grumpy and whilst she has become slightly more friendly since I got her, I don't know if it'd be of much benefit. Would she be just as happy staying at home in familiar surroundings but not being handled or at my friend's?
Thank you


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally if you're comfortable with leaving her at home I would suggest doing that. Its only 5 days so its not that long without being handled and would probably be a lot less stressful for her.


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

If it's possible to keep your hedgehog where she is, but have your friend stop by daily for food and water, that would probably be ideal!


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you I'll leave her at home this time, however I am going away again in October for 10 days, would it be more worthwhile to leave her with my friend when I'm gone that time?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I always prefer leaving them in familiar surrounding when ever possible. Its so much less stressful for them.


----------

